
Scala's Power to Grow Your Job Prospects - DS12Residency
https://medium.com/@cem3394/the-scala-effect-beb1df38cefa#.596u12xbh
======
djsumdog
I like Scala as a language. I started using it in 2010 on an open source
project (BigSense.io) and since then my Scala has improved considerably
(improved meaning I've learned how to use the language a lot more
efficiently).

If you want to get into it, get into it because you want a clean functional
language on the JVM. That being said, some of the syntax in Scala ... oh god.

I really wish, before starting Scala, I had read through The Little Schemer
and attempted either Scheme or Haskell. Functional programming is a different
way of thinking.

You can use Scala as a cleaner Java, or you can really use a lot of the idioms
in Scala to make cleaner, shorter and less error prone code.

------
DS12Residency
DataScience, Inc. will host a residency program delivering functional data
science education-- for free. Top candidates earn a seat in the highly
competitive program run by Chris McKinlay, known for hacking OkCupid:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Damnthatsinteresting/comments/1vua2...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Damnthatsinteresting/comments/1vua25/how_a_math_genius_hacked_okcupid_to_find_true_love/)
Learn more at education.datascience.com

